# cutting coroplast



## browning_gold (Feb 20, 2009)

what is the best way to cut decoy heads out of coroplast?


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

When I did it I used a utility knife with a hook blade. It worked pretty good, but my hand and wrist got pretty tired cutting 200 heads by myself. Maybe your lucky enough to have some help.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

If your able to stack the sheets in layers, try a jig saw. It worked well for us and it went fast.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: The jig saw is the way to go!!!!!


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

I was able to cut 8 sheets at a time with the jig saw


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Use a wood blad in a jig saw. It produces the smoothest cuts. If you use a fine-toohed blade, the platic will melt together.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I built a hard pattern and used a rotozip. Very quick. If I was to do it again I would take them to a person with a water jet. I dont think it would be very expensive.


----------

